# Pola Operating (Electric) Coaling Tower



## Brakedrum (Mar 1, 2009)

I purchased a working Pola coaling tower. I have tried to hook t up and it is not working. We suspect tere is a missing item or two. Does anyone have a schematic or pictures of the wiring so we can see if a component is missing.

Thanks,


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Do you mean the Pola G 938 Large coaling depot? 

Pola was adopted by Faller some years back. Most of their building instructions and partslists are on their site. I checked but that is not the case with the G scale coaling tower (Pola G 938). 
You can email them (in english) for partslist and instruction manuals: [email protected] 

See also: http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.22.40.50/lg.en/Anleitungen.html 
_ 
"Instructions - are available for virtually every product 
You have lost or misplaced your instructions? We can supply construction manuals either electronically or in the printed form for a multitude of the construction kits. There is also a realistic chance of obtaining those which have not been in the product range for a longer period of time. 
We require the following information from you 
- Item number 
- Model name"_


----------



## Brakedrum (Mar 1, 2009)

Thansks, I have been told they do not have the plans but I will try again. We think we are missing a relay or some electrical component. The plans with the item are not very helpfulf in finding the problem. My instructions are at a friends house were we are bench testing. We are tring to locate a working model so we can compare electrical values and how the item really works. 

Thanks Again


----------

